# Best carbon fork?



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I have a Voodoo Limba with a steel fork. I'm thinking about switching to carbon for lighter weight and possibly a smoother ride. I'm looking at the Easton EC90 and the Alpha Q. Has anyone tried both? Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I have used the 4ZA Python on a number of bikes and really like it. It's light, tracks well, and isn't expensive. 

My new Hot Tubes is going to have a Alpha Q CX20 on it though. I wanted to try something new, just out of curiosity, and Toby steered me towards the Alpha Q. 

My wife has ran the Python and a Ritchey WCS, with no issues. The Ritchey has great mud clearance.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## suspectdevice (Feb 2, 2008)

Can't beat the Edge fork.


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

limba said:


> I have a Voodoo Limba with a steel fork. I'm thinking about switching to carbon for lighter weight and possibly a smoother ride. I'm looking at the Easton EC90 and the Alpha Q. Has anyone tried both? Which do you guys prefer?


Easton SLX


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

profork!
same fork as ritchex.
in europe 5ß% cheaper,than ritchey.


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

Easton 90x is a great fork with the new itt. The Alpha-Q is nice aside from the compression plug that must be glued in place once the steerer tube has been cut. Edge is the nicest but kinda pricey. Easton would get my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Does anyone have the Edge fork on their bike? I can't find any reviews online. If someone has a link post it for me here.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I got an EC90, really comfortable and solid tracking. I can't say anything about stiffness considering people here can feel the flex of brownian motion, I on the other hand, cannot.


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

CleavesF said:


> I got an EC90, really comfortable and solid tracking. I can't say anything about stiffness considering people here can feel the flex of brownian motion, I on the other hand, cannot.



Zen's Fork Test Lab results (highly scientific and irrefutable) 
Method: the "squeeze test"- pinching the fork legs together without a wheel. Hey, it makes just as much sense as the test ride mumbo-jumbo in the magazines...

My CX forks, from most stiff to most flexible, by squeeze hand pressure

1) Waterford steel, true temper blades, 1 1/8
2) Nashbar carbon (Winwood muddy?) 1"
3) Alpha Q, carbon steer tube 1"
4) Ritchey comp alum steer, 1 1/8"
5) Ritchey WCS carbon steer 1 1/8"

Can I tell the difference while riding? I replaced the steel waterford with the Ritchey WCS, between those extremes I notice some difference in flex on a cross course on the same bike/wheels. Not so much difference between the others. Does it matter? I don't think so, at least for me. I think most of the difference in handling is due to variations in geometry. I'd choose based on dimensions/geometry first, then consider weight, strength and of course cost. I actually think the Nashbar fork is a pretty good option, cheap, tough, reasonable weight for the price. Just cut off the ugly disk tabs (they're aluminum so no problem) and you got a good fork. Pay attention to the offset and crown height, makes more difference than anything else IMO.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmm. My Ritchey WCS (carbon steerer) flexes a lot. If you want the ultimate in stiffness tho, grab a Wound-Up. 

To answer your question, Alpha Qs are great.


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

Yes, the Ritchey WCS flexes the most of all my forks, Alpha Q is stiffer. But then, I kind of like a little flex (at 150 lbs) and I found a deal on the Ritchey for less than $200 new. At any price, I'd probably choose the Alpha Q, but 400 bucks? Geez...


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Bikeman.com has a fork called the Origin 8 that they have given good reviews too. Reasonable price at $220 too.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I have run a 4ZA*

Zornyc 1" with Alu steerer and it has been nice. my other 2 cxers have steel forks
I used to have a Bianchi (assume Winwood) CF fork was good as well, I've never owned a fancy aftermarket


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Do you guys notice a smoother ride once going to a carbon fork? There's nothing wrong with my steel fork, I was just thinking maybe I'd upgrade a few parts on my bike.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

ZenNMotion said:


> 1) Waterford steel, true temper blades, 1 1/8
> 2) Nashbar carbon (Winwood muddy?) 1"
> 3) Alpha Q, carbon steer tube 1"
> 4) Ritchey comp alum steer, 1 1/8"
> 5) Ritchey WCS carbon steer 1 1/8"


Which Alpha-Q is this? Given that it's 1", I'm guessing it's older. The new-ish one looks WAY stouter than the old one, but I've never ridden either. Plus the new one looks just plain hot.

As others have said, Wound-Ups ride like two 2x4s with a wheel in between (in a good way, somehow). Otherwise I'd look hard at custom steel, and probably welded unicrown (as opposed to brazed or lugged).


----------



## crankles (Sep 25, 2007)

I've ridden alpha's for years w/ zero issues. I'm now riding cx-20. I'm not a fan of wound-up, but haven't ridden them in about two years. I rode an easton in race conditions and found it a bit more flexy than the cx-20, but not a show stopper. I liked it fine. I rode my same bike equipped with an Edge but really didn't get to thrash it too much so can't really comment.

I'm curious Pretender and Suspectdevice. What makes you such huge Edge fans.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

crankles said:


> I'm curious Pretender and Suspectdevice. What makes you such huge Edge fans.


Wish I could say from personal experience. My response was sort of a kneejerk "money no issue" response. Edge carbon is widely acknowledged to be of highest quality, albeit for a price.

I believe that Suspectdevice has lots of experience, both personal and through his clients, with Edge stuff, maybe he'll pipe in.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

its senseless to have superstiff products in cx.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

limba said:


> Do you guys notice a smoother ride once going to a carbon fork? There's nothing wrong with my steel fork, I was just thinking maybe I'd upgrade a few parts on my bike.


IME there's a little less 'zing' thru the bars with a carbon fork. In other words: JRA with a steel fork, there's more of the road surface vibrations that get thru to yer hand. Carbon and steel are both gonna feel about the same on the big hits.

Carbon's lighter, but so's yer wallet!

M


----------



## crankles (Sep 25, 2007)

who said anything about super stiff...all I said was the easton had more flex relative to the alpha. It's not like the alpha doesn't flex already.

I too am an Edge fan from a production stand point and spent a fair anout of time w/ them at Interbike. They even admitted that they looked to the cx-20 as the fork they needed to beat. 

I can't wait to try one, but If I were in the market, the alpha is a proven commodity. 

oh, and carbon fork tips still give me the willies ( at least on eastons). lots of snapped fork tip in fork mounted racks on our team.

so if you go edge or easton, be sure to get upright mounts for the rig...it suddenly makes the fork that much more expensive.


----------



## suspectdevice (Feb 2, 2008)

In the shop, besides the Edge forks I have the latest forks from both Trutemper and Easton. The Edge fork just feels so much better under braking... Even if you try to setup the brakes to chatter on purpose, it helps to smoothe them out. Surface area to mass ratio on them is very good, so they damp vibration well without feeling noodly and imprecise. The issue isn't "stiffness" it's "smoothness" vibration damping is not about flex, as much as it is about the transfer and dispersion of the flex.

The Truetemper fork is 2nd in terms of feel and functionality, and there are less-expensive offerings from TT that are really, really good. But this thread is titled "best" carbon fork.


----------



## pinepig (Dec 24, 2004)

Where does the Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork fit into the mix?


----------

